# Pot Butter!!!!!!



## AKfire (Dec 4, 2006)

this is the ultimate upon ultimate recipes, with this you can add marijuana to ANYTHING that uses butter in the mix and its BOMB diggity

1.start a pot of boiling water

2. put in as much shake/budz as desired ( the more bud, the more butter you get)

3.let them boil in the water till they are like tea

4. let it sit in the refrigerator till the top sets up like grease on a turkey/chicken

5. scrape this off and you have your butter

6. how ever much the recipe calls for in butter, you use the exact same amount in pot butter

WARNING
THIS WILL FUCK YOUR WORLD UP. i smoked 3 joints and ate 3 1 inch. by inch block brownes. i did this at 5pm, i was awake till 2am AND WAS STILL FADED, i didnt smoke at all after that and was high all night. it adds a completely different kind of high and is NOT for the unexperienced smoker

ENJOY FELLAS i know i sure did (doing it again after the harvest)


----------



## Indica (Dec 21, 2006)

Needs more pot! No wait, It needs more butter!


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds great, i think i will try this soon


----------



## illthrilla (Mar 28, 2009)

i would never try this if i were you


----------



## Cr8z13 (Mar 29, 2009)

illthrilla said:


> i would never try this if i were you


Why is that?


----------



## conn8 (Mar 30, 2009)

bought some cookies off a mate the other day, as i dont grow. got me very stoned lol, had 3 but all right away they were pretty big and after 1, then 2 i didnt feel stoned, then i had my 3rd and was still fine, about 15mins later it hit me, until the next morning i was fucked


----------



## smppro (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you forgot the step where you ADD the butter...


----------



## billymac (Mar 24, 2010)

smppro said:


> I think you forgot the step where you ADD the butter...


i know this is yrs. old, but couldnt help it, how you make cannabutter with no butter


----------

